

Carbon Capture: climate change and conservation - Petiver
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/04/06/carbon-capture

======
spenrose
[http://grist.org/living/jonathan-franzen-is-confused-
about-c...](http://grist.org/living/jonathan-franzen-is-confused-about-
climate-change-but-then-lots-of-people-are/)

"I find myself nursing some small ember of sympathy for Franzen. His essay
reminds me of lots of conversations I’ve had over the years. I’ll be talking
with someone — a smart, well-read person — and when they find out I write
about climate change, they’ll kind of hesitate, and I’ll prod, and they’ll
tell me their Climate Thing.

Most people haven’t taken the time to get familiar with all the ins and outs
of climate change. It’s an incredibly complex and politically charged subject
with all sorts of contradictory and fragmentary information bouncing around
various info-channels. It takes some dedication and a thick skin to get a
well-rounded understanding of it and most people have no particular incentive
to do so.

So lots of people have a Climate Thing, that one tidbit of info or argument
that they read somewhere, or heard somewhere, the thing that somehow resonated
with their own concerns and beliefs. It’s the thing they latched onto, the
thing they know about climate, like the proverbial blind people surrounding
the elephant. They build on it and it becomes their Climate Thing."

